# help with e-collar smart dog



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so Max has become e-collar smart. I know I did not start out the correct way with using 2 collars so can I fix this now? When I put the e-collar on him he behaves very well, example he has started barking at EVERYTHING! Dogs on TV are the worst. So the other day I had enough and put the collar on (mind you I do not even have to tickle him) his demeanor changes. So the next time a dog barked on TV he jumped up like he was going to bark but only barked a bit. I told him quiet which he did and then I praised good quiet.

I got across to him but of course when the collar is off its a whole different story. I almost feel like at least with the collar on I have his attention, do you know what I mean? I have had to put the collar on him when he goe sout because now if our neighbors dog is out Max will jump on the fence eek: its only 4 foot high) and I fear he will go over it. With the collar I did have to give him a tickle when he jumped up on the fence. But you can see why I need to try to fix the collar smart problem. 

Sorry for rambling


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I thought part of proper training is to leave the collar on our dogs all the time (not when sleeping at night) just not switched on, so they don't get collar smart.

Personally, I only use the collar for distance stuff, when I can't be right there to train. I've never had to activate the collar indoors, or use it indoors. I DO have to get up off my chair (usually on the computer or watching tv) and go to the room the dog(s) are in ASAP to tell them to quiet. And they do.

Are you in dog classes? Huge help to TRAIN our dogs while gaining the leadership role so we aren't having to use the e-collar as a crutch all the time.......much better if they are just always listening and want to obey. Rather than having to resort to MAKING them obey with the collar.

You read Lou Castle's info about training with the e-collar? LOU CASTLE - ARTICLES


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am currently not in training but have been. I will read the link, thanks.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

If the dog already knows the collar then it is kind of hard. Preventing them from knowing is one thing but once they know it is another matter. At this point perhaps using a dummie collar (or two) is the answer. 
If this is something that you just use normally (ie. not during trials) why can't the dog always have it on?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I suppose I could leave it on. I would think eventually he will calm down and not need it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Leave it on all the time, rotate on the neck frequently so the contacts don't over-irritate the contact area.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I thought part of proper training is to leave the collar on our dogs all the time (not when sleeping at night) just not switched on, so they don't get collar smart.
> 
> Personally, I only use the collar for distance stuff, when I can't be right there to train. I've never had to activate the collar indoors, or use it indoors. I DO have to get up off my chair (usually on the computer or watching tv) and go to the room the dog(s) are in ASAP to tell them to quiet. And they do.
> 
> ...


Lou is a great and extremely knowledgeable guy. I talked to him on the phone for hours a few weeks ago. Really knows what he's talking about!


----------

